# National Slot Car Racing week Proposal



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd like to call on all slot car racers to unite for the purpose of promoting our hobby. My prposal is to establish a National Slot Car Racing Week ( NSCRW) where we promote our hobby and to gain more interest.

This has been discussed before but never completed . I'd like to see it so as to bring our hobby up to speed.

I posted another post on Hobby Talk , How Long Can We Exhist , we broke into this subject on it so if you need any details check back on it.

If you have any input on this subject , please express them here. It will be a huge undertaking but not impossible. Everything starts small and somethings snowball into extremely sucessful ventures.

This one would involve all track owners , local racing clubs, vendors and private racers to untite for a week long slot car ehibition one time a year to promote our hobby.

Ill let you throw out some ideas here first. I have several but would like to see what parallells we might have here. I've had a few responces from my previous post on this subject and desided to start this thread to see if the support is here.

Thx Gonzo


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

We are the world, we are the children.....

But seriously, A racing contest similiar to the Ford/Aurora thing that happened in the 60's would be cool. And since there are 2 main kinds of cars (XT's and Thunderjets) along with the inclusion of Aurora MT's and TO's, you can have something that can appeal to all racer/collectors.

I wish I had the capacity to persue this further.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Nscrw*

Just a suggestion here. Since this is a National event. I propose the Location be centered closer to the middle of the U.S. Like Saint Louis. Also I hear it as a week. Which week? Lets get busy and Name the week and location and build from there. If all knew when and where they could plan and participate. I thossed out a location anyone want to call the Week? Lets make it happen. Build on it. Have fun! Greg :wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

dlw said:


> And since there are 2 main kinds of cars (XT's and Thunderjets) along with the inclusion of Aurora MT's and TO's, you can have something that can appeal to all racer/collectors.


I'd have to respectfully disagree with that statement....

If we are talking cars strictly out of the package, Life-Like is a HUGE player, along with the Super G+ cars that you see in most Tomy race sets, and also the SRT. These cars also run a ton better out of the package than the AW/JL XT and T-Jets. If you want to promote slot cars, you need to promote them with something that is actually going to work immediately (without a tweak and tune session) and stay on the track.

I also think the idea was to have folks promote it in their local areas versus have a center point for a national meet up. People could do far more in their own communities than in one single place.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

You are correct Marty,

This event is to cover All Cities In The U.S.A. that can muster a crew or dedicated individual for promoting Slot Car Racing. There has been some interest in the modeling asspect of the hobby as well. It's all related .

Also, you are correct about there being more cars that can be contenders for the HO tracks. The point is to have all the cars the same so as to race them IROC style. 
A car for each lane color.
The controller and the car stay with the lane it's designated and the driver moves from lane to lane.

Also I'd like to mention that the idea was to cover all scales of slotcars , not just HO scale. We also have 1/43rd , 1/32nd and 1/24th scales. I would encourage reps for every scale to participate. I know that there are many larger scale portable tracks out there as well as HO.

Also, there are road courses , ovals and drag strips. If it involves the hobby , Bring It On.

As for the week, I feel that the week of Speeed Week in Florida would be a good week for 2 reasons. The first being that it is in Feb. and it will give us that much time to organize. The other reason is that Speed Week even thou held in Florida, kicks off the new season in motorsports. We and the NSCRW can be a part of it on a nationwide level.

I'm looking for slotcar clubs to bring out the portable tracks and present to the public a week long , or as many as possible, string of IROC races and or just track time so new blood will be introduced to our hobby. 

You'd be suprised at the people that doesn't even know what a slotcar is. You'd also be suprised at the people that were into the hobby years ago thought that slotcars were dead and gone. 

I do several street rod runs a year and this year especially the subject of slotcars was brought up by some of us 55 - 70 year olds. Most of the old school rodders was brought up durring the slotcar hey-day ( the 60's early 70's ) and didn't know they were still around. I'm taking my little T-Jet track to the next cruise and a box of JL / AW T-Jets and try to rekindle some interest there. Who knows, I might have to bring it more often after the interested paties buy their own cars to race at the cruies. See how things get started. I'm an optimist.

I plan to keep track of the posts here and where the author is from. I hope I can call on you to maybe head up your area or state and be a public relations person for this venture or should I say " movement " ?

With the first one I'm sure we won't cover all the bases. However, thru trial and error, each year will get better and better. If we all gave a little of our hobby time to this movement, I know it will sucessful.

Keep thinking and offering your input.

Gonzo


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

gonegonzo, I'm a bit far away to offer any help but have to say I admire people like yourself who are prepared to get off their butts and promote our hobby!
Keep up the good work!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Dave,

Just knowing your behind the project is help enough considering your location.

Maybe New Zealand can have a similar event.

Thx for the kind words.

Gonzo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hooters promotes Hooters every single day!!!!!!!!!!!!*

gonegonzo,

May I suggest having portable tracks set up Nationwide at your Local HTERS location just to make the whole location thing easier. 

You could even have a special race for the people who like to drink and drive slots. :freak: :hat: :freak: 

Hey you got wings on my slot car. You got slot car on my wings.  

Bob...Everyone just go to Hooters...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> gonegonzo,
> 
> May I suggest having portable tracks set up Nationwide at your Local HTERS location just to make the whole location thing easier.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there would be a lot of "bumping" going on. 

Seriously, I'm not a racer. Just an old gear head living out my fantasies 1:64 scale. But, I applaud all of you guys and your efforts to grow the hobby!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

OK Sloters,

Your not having any input here. If you want the hobby to progress you should try and help me out here . I'm afraid this post will fall between the cracks and before you know it, Speed Week will be here .

I haven't posted on any other BB's yet as I consider this the best one for our hobby. Unless objected to, I'd prefer to make this BB the headquarters of this movement and take advantage of the input of the talented hobbiests we have here . Your participation is appreciated.

Bumping up !

Thx Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think the speed weeks thing is the way to go. I'm currently working on some local hobby shops and malls, maybe a casino or two. This should be a blast.

Rich


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx Rich , that's encouraging news.

Gonzo


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Dont jump all over me, Im just asking. How is this going to help grow the hobby? I would think the only, or at least the vast majority of people coming to this event would be already established slot car enthusiasts. Whats the attraction to someone who knows little or nothing about slots to attend? Thats the selling point.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The event or events isn't a schedualed race as we know it. It will be a Nation Wide Effort of Us / The Racers and Enthusiasts setting up in a public place and introducing to the general public to "slot car racing" in all scales.

Of course, when setting up a portable track,don't take your race cars. Take only runners and give the Public and interested onlookers the oportunity to run the cars. Take their names if their interested in joining a racing group. Make hand out flyers promoting your racing group and it's functions. One thought might be to promote it as a family hobby as well. 

I recieved one e-mail of a fellow enthusiast that suggested taking a deorama or custom built cars to express the modeling aspects of the hobby too. I say go for it , the more expossure the better.

The vast majority of the public isn't aware of what a slot car even is. Just ask some of your co-workers or friends if they race slot cars. 9 out of 10 won't know what your talking about.

By setting up a portable track in a public place such as a hobby shop / YMCA/ school/ Auto Zone/ Target and Toys R Us stores/ 1=1 Speed Shop etc etc > anywhere the best expossure for that week will be would be great. You might even choose a couple of locations to set up.

An individual can do this on his own but ideally a slot car club would make it easier. It just depends on how much you'd like to promote your hobby. 

Our hobby won't change overnight as we all know. However, if the NSCRW idea works out , every year more and more people will be aware that this hobby exhists. It's getting NSCRW established that's the hard part.

The rewards for this will be that : people that are introduced to the hobby and get involved will be in the market for slot car sets ,slot cars ,slot car parts and equipment and the need for such items will be on the rise. Consequently the slot car manufactures, TOMY , Carrera , SCX , Life Like , Scalextric , PARMA and all of the cottage industries will prosper. I'd say more about cottage industries but so many of them come and go, change names, and merge with others that I can't keep track of them. Many are mainstays and I'm sure you know which ones they are.

We in return will be getting more competition, a larger variety of slot car products to chose from, more commercial tracks and one big reward will be getting the younger racers involved and interested.

I started racing slots in 1962. It was in it's hey-day from then until the very early 70's. That brought me to 1/32nd home sets and eventually HO. With the hobby being on the rise as of late , I'm now racing all 4 scales in one way or another with my main passion being T-Jets and 1/24th scale hard body dirt cars. 

Well , I didn't jump all over you nor would I have. I hope I answered your questions. If not , reply back and help me keep this post bumped up intil it takes off.

If this National Slot Car Racing Week project takes off, I plan on looking for a national automotive magazine to sponsor and cover it. Although I don't know him personally, I do know of a magazine editor that races or did race Magnatraction Cars. I'll have to see where the interest here lays first .

Till later, Gonzo


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Now that makes some sense. That could bring in some new faces.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Did you know that January 5-11 was *National Folic Acid Awareness Week*?

Me neither.

I'm a firm believer in the "Think Globally, Act Locally" mantra. Yes, we can all benefit from thinking about the larger, or global, state of our hobby and how we can elevate its status and increase awareness of its many virtues. I like slot cars, racing slot cars, tuning slot cars, building slot car tracks, and hanging out with other people who like slot cars. Small in size but big in satisfaction and personal interest. I could climb the highest mountain in my state and shout out at the top of my lungs: "Slot Cars Rock!" Someone might here me. Probably my wife, who would say "Get back in the car, knucklehead." I would probably comply with her request. After all, she is the TM. Controls the PayPal account. Controls the PlayPal account.

On the other hand, I can take a look around me and look for ways to inspire those around me. Maybe some kid who is just starting out needs help with his Super G+, or maybe a local racer is interested in going to a big race but needs a ride and a roommate to afford the trip. Hey, maybe I can help out. Maybe I race with some guys in a small town, maybe a small town near Wellsville, OH. Whoa, Google tells me that Weirton, WV is only a half hour away, Pittsburgh, PA a hour plus, Canton, OH an hour plus. All places where slot cars are spoken. Maybe you are at the center of a little slot car critical mass that needs a little spark to ignite. Why not come up with an informal little race series that brings all the slot car enthusiasts from those three towns together? Maybe I don't race TJets, and maybe they don't race SS, but maybe we can all step outside of our comfort zones and learn that having your butt handed to you in a type of racing that you didn't think you like is surprisingly a lot of fun when doing so involves a day of yucking it up and trading slot stories and pizza with newfound friends. It does happen. Shouting from a mountaintop is not required, a gentle request and reaching out, extending an invitation, and finding more reasons to pull together around mutual interests instead of staying apart in anonymous obscurity. Give a little, get back a lot. Start small, grass roots, sphere of influence at the extent of your own arm's length. Build a reason for others to want to join in, and they will.

Grandiose intentions are noble. Small actions are divine.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I like the concept of setting up a portable track. A lot of states/ counties have fairs spring through fall. Why not attempt to organize locally and set up a booth with a portable track. Booth fees are most likely minimal ( you may even be able to get a local hobby store to sponsor you) but having a few racers show with cars and just chat and chew could sparked interest. Perhaps the adult who may have raced as a kid (and may still have some stuff) will be exposed as well as the younger kids. Solicit information put together an email/mailing list and go to your local hobby store put up flyers and contact give out information.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I would also like to add that a lot of racing clubs/events slows down or comes to an end in late Spring, I've always heard because of good weather and family activities. Why not have members from established groups as well set up tables. Heck why not try to have both a road race and drag race set up. Especially if the drag racers are timed, the first time I saw a timed drag race it blew my mind.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi AFXtoo,

I read your reply twice and still can't get a handle on what you really mean. Can you elaborate ?

I did read that you researched where I'm from and what proximity I am from other racers. Where are you located ?

Actyally we do have small get togethers and test and tunes. I'd say that none of us are into S/S magnet cars but there are some that are into stock TYCO's and Life Likes. 

I also belong to VASCRA, a YAHOO slotcar group that races T-Jets and Magna cars.

Personally , I usually race T-Jets and 1/24th hard bodycars. However I also have 1/43rd cars that I race with the family on a 1/32nd scale ARTIN track that my son has in his basement.

We also are thinking of racing Parma WOMP cars this comming winter on the same track. AAAAAAAAAAAAA , yes you can run Womps on an ARTIN track if you set the wheel width. Their a blast.

So if it's variety that your looking for, we have it here in the center of the universe that I live in . LOLIf you live close enough, come on over and race somtime. 

My grandson and I also race at Mark's Model World in Canton, Ohio . If you've never been there , treat yourself to one of the best slot car eporiums I've ever seen. It's owned and run by Mark Kitto. He's not only very knowledgable about our hobby but he's also a genuine " Good Guy ".

I only hope you'll be on hand when this project goes down and will give us your help. Eceryones help and input is needed here.

PM me about racing if your close enough. Orrrrrr , maybe we already race together and I don't know it or who you are ! Hmmmmmmmmm 

Gonzo


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Gonzo, what I'm saying for the entire audience, not specifically you, is that the most effective change starts at a grass roots level, builds momentum, and grows up from there. Plant a small seed, nurture it, and watch it grow. While the NSCW proposal is noble, I am concerned that we don't try to make it too far reaching. There are a bunch of "national this week" and "national that weeks" already, and they tend to go totally unnoticed, like the one I pointed out. Your original post mentioned this theme of starting small, so I'm expanding on it.

I think we can set our sights lower, attain some modest success, and build on top of that. Plant the seeds for change. In areas where there is active racing taking place, combining forces with a healthy cross-club, cross-shop, racing series would be a good first step.

I am fully supportive of anything that's advancing the state of our hobby and will continue to contribute in any way I can. Absolutely do not deviate from the vision, but when it comes time for a call to action, many small actions in areas that are within your reach will provide more net gain than proclamations alone.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

AfxToo.

Grassroots ? That's exactly what I'm saying and trying to get moving here, only all within the same week.

Each group /club would be nuturing their seed by exposing it to the public in their own area. 

You might expose it to a multitude and if you gain only a few dedicated , hard core hobbiests that will run with it, it will have been well worth it.

You are correct about nat this and nat that. I too see it all the time. However , the reason for it wasn't to jump on the nat bandwagon, it was the creating and the anticipation leeding up to that week. The National Slot Car Racing Week. 

The NSCRW, if pushed forward and distributed to every slot car corner in the country, would be expected and not forgotten year after year. It would be the glue that holds all the planning for the small grassroots groups together to nuture their seed on the same day. That way, not as many will slip thru the cracks. Not as many of the small grssroots groups would forget to nuture their seed. Hmmmmmm , almost sounds biblical doesn't it ? LOL

I guess my point is that in the 47 years I have been slot car racing , nobody has promoted the hobby. With the exception of some advancement in the cars and timing systems, nothing has changed in 47 years. That's why our hobby isn't known to most Americans. Being subjected to it , many of the unaware would wish they had heard about it much earlier.

I don't think the Track Owners Association was that good about promotion either. If they were , slot cars would be as well known as Barbie Dolls. Who promoted them, their a household name ?

Also , in the last 47 years , the slot car tracks have had to open in the low-rent districts of town because that's all their budget would allow. That's because , No Promotion. The tracks can't turn a profit large enough to go to the mainstream areas of business if their not selling what the hobby requires. Yes , I do know a few exceptions but they are few.

As I said before, every base won't be covered with the NSCRW the first year, but as the years go by , I think all of the small grassroots groups will be ready for at least one promotion a year. The NSCRW.

By the way , you still didn't say whether we have raced together ? 

Gonzo


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

To really make a go of this, you need several things.

A public venue with high foot traffic. 
Media interest.
Manufacturer involvement.

All of those (and then there is time and money to do it properly) are really hard to get, else somebody would have done it already.

What we can do is work harder making our club or group better and more popular. When I started the chaps running the racing were happy with the same 8 or so travelling around the country. When I got into hosting I was too, for a while, until I woke up to the fact you have to be constantly on the look-out.

How many clubs don't promote themselves or look for new members? Usually the clubs are one guy, and he gets tired, contented or complacent. The other racers don't step in, and one day the are suprised to see the club is close to folding. Rather than have a slot car week every slot racer should be looking to have a slot car day, when they do what they can to enlarge the hobby. That day should be every day.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*again.... National Slot Car Racing Week*

This is getting picked into little pieces, which is part of the reason for the post, but, 
If you know all the reasons under the moon why this won't succeed, go post it somewhere else.
A lot of the grass roots, one on one promotion of slot car racing, most of us do already, on a daily basis.
But ya'll are goin a bit off base. It's not that no one promotes the hobby already,
here's the big idea.

*Slot cars sell themselves.....
.... and they do it a whole lot easier when they are running.*

It's like tossing a fluffy ball in front of a kitty, instinct.

Do you remember these?

*AFX*







*TYCO*







*IDEAL*






Now, what do you think was the first thing parents across America heard the second these commercials aired on TV?

_"MOM, DAD, I want that!!!! This is what I want!!!!!!! Where can we get one!!!?????? 
Can I have one for Christmas??????!!!!! My Birthday?????
I promise I'll be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_

*Have you EVER seen a Lifelike or AutoWorld TV commercial lately?*
Most kids these days have no idea what a slot car is.
Can you imagine the reaction to a live set up?

*We are looking for mass kid exposure to promote slot cars.*
It's what built this hobby, and what will take it into the future.
Let's do a mass exposure campaign all in one week.
Go to your local mall 
Go to your local church, 
Boys & Girls club, YMCA, or youth organization
a school near you
... and see if you can set up a track sometime that week.

I think _Speed Weeks_ is a great time because racing is already being promoted nationally.
Football is over, Baseball/Softball season hasn't started, kids are available.

*Figure it out....*
Where to start, who to talk to, what to bring, what to do...
The purpose if this thread is to nurture ideas to make this week happen.
If you find some channel, or idea that makes your promotion more effective, chime in!

It's best to start a few balls rolling, because not everything is going to work out.
I'm contacting my local Salvation Army, which has a Boys & Girls club downtown.
Then I'm gonna see if I can put something on the city calendar, and use that to promote.
Then I'm going to the mall, and see if I can set something up there.
After I lock in a spot somewhere, then I will look for a hobby shop, or auto store to sponsor it, if needed.
It's a start, and I'll post my progress.

One more thing, go into this with your eyes open. 
Here's a heads up if you don't have kids, or haven't worked with them.
Kids break things, intentionally, unintentionally, and worst case, steal.
Bring some extras for the attrition, be ready for it, and don't lose your cool.
Plan around it. It may be bliss all day long without a problem, but be ready just in case.

With the right planning, *you* can expose a mass of kids to slot cars.

and Thanks Gonzo for starting this thread.

Rich :thumbsup:
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

An event that brings racers together for a little competition and fun is always a good idea . Use the FRAY for an example what a well thought out plan to bring racers in from around the country . The idea of a IROC set up is a fine idea the variety of cars will always be an issue . Old school guys prefer non mag ( that's me ) but that's why we have choices . Maybe a weekend for each variety would be an option . Or a week long event with different cars on different days but still using the IROC format . What ever you still need someone with the drive and energy like those who run the FRAY . Just my thoughts.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTX Rich your TOTALLY ROCK! You are right on the money with your post.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rich, you hit the nail on the head. There are reasons why you don't get the exposure on TV anymore.. It's simple economics.. Aurora and Tyco were huge in the 70's. (Aurora in the 60's as well). When you're selling as much as they were, producing as much as they were, and TV air time was reasonable comparatively speaking, it's easy to see why the advertising dollars were spent. If I'm not mistaken, since those good old days, the minimum recommended age group for electric toys (slots and model trains) rose by more than a couple years. Then TV advertising $$$ went through the roof. If you don't have a million pieces to sell, spending money on an ad campaign will be throwing money into the wind. If you look at the numbers being sold, there just isn't a demand for huge coverage. I'm not trying to be negative, simply realistic. 

It is up to us little groups of guys to get the word out. Not for pay or glory, but for survival. I learned something rather interesting posting my slot videos on youtube. The majority of my viewers were: male, age 40-55 years old. Not a lot of women, not alot of youngsters, very few tweeners (20-39). Unless we can get the PS2, Xbox, and Wii controllers out of kids hands and get a slot car controller in place, as a hobby we are doomed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, and it's great to see you back on the boards Russ!
If I'm not mistaken, Hot Wheels and Matchbox are still huge sellers to the young crowd.
They are definitely less maintenance, but when kids get older, they get board with them,
and want to go to the next level. Show them that next step. 
I know most kids move right into video games, but some kids are still mechanically inclined, 
and are fascinated with real objects and how things work.
We all know things can't be the way they were in the 60s and 70s, but we do need to pass on the legacy.

What do you think?

Any more ideas on anyone's mind out there?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not disagreeing with you at all Rich. I guess the point I was shooting for got lost in my mishmash of words.. Kids love hot wheels and matchboxes. No doubt about it. The point I was making is there is a rather large gap between the HW/MB stage and now a days "recommended" age for slots. They are basically an "adult collectible" now. By the time a kid hits the recommended age, they're thinking dating, a license, and high school!! Model trains are suffering the same plight. 

I'm all for the grass roots approach. If we can get our kids involved, and get them to invite their friends over to do a little playing or racing, this may be an every day solution. If the kids like it, they'll start making "Christmas lists" and the parents will get the hint. Parents are so programmed to just shop for video games now, it's really up to the kids to break them of that.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

NTX - Slot Car Man,

I see your both thinking constructively here, that's what we need to make this thing "fly".

Keep the concepts comming.

Do either of you race with a group ? If so , spread this idea amoung your members and see what support they give you as to participating. 

What scale do you run ?

You know , this will be a great undertaking and a lot of work. There will be mistakes and things to change for the next one and the next one after that. However, working together for a major break thru for our hobby will make it all worth it. Also, talking and demonstrating the slot car hobby will be an enjoyable job too.

Thx for the support,

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Besides using this as an excuse to bump this post up , I'm curious as to how many of you have discussed the National Slot Car Racing Week with your particular racing group and other racers that you know ?

Keep the NSCRW alive by giving your input and support.

Thx, Gonzo


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Have not discussed it when my group but we go out and promote it with my mobile Max track. So guess it you guys armchairing it to death that need to catch up.. lol...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Have not discussed it when my group but we go out and promote it with my mobile Max track. So guess it you guys armchairing it to death that need to catch up.. lol...


Please to post pictures of the Mobile Max Trax Unit (MMTU).

I am working on a mobile minimum track unit.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Please to post pictures of the Mobile Max Trax Unit (MMTU).
> 
> I am working on a mobile minimum track unit.


hmm pretty sure we have pics up here but I can not find them using the search, will take some more and get them up for you will show the underside so you can see how it was done so it stayed portable.


Dave


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Just bumping this post up so it doesn't get lost in the shufflel.

More info will follow after next week.

I had to get out of my armchair and work on my track this week.

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

OK slot car enthusiasts.

As before and forementioned in this post , we're letting this NSCRW slip away into obscurity and left to fall bewtween the cracks.

Has anyone mentioned this to their racing cohorts fro dicussion or the making of plans?

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Another bump !

Times getting shorter.

I know I'll be promoting. Will I be alone ?

It's getting time to present it to the other Bulletin Boards. I guess you can tell them you seen it first here on HT. However , we've all seen it before.

Not a sermon. Just looking for help for this arm chair venture.

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Next project, a portable track.

Rich


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Good to hear NTx,

I'm in the process of building a small 30'' x 48'' for the local cruises I go to.

I'll be running T-Jets on it. Many of my rodder buddies are from the era when slotcar were popular. I'm trying to talk them into getting their own to run next year at each cruise in.

This type of expossure might snag a few serious racers.

Anyway NTx , thx for the effort and support your giving on this project.

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Just bumping up to keep the post from being swept uinder the rug. I'll keep bumping it as a reminder of the proposed event / NSCRW.

I don't feel this will need any spokesperson / organizational group but only the hobbiests / US to pick the ball up that week and run with it. I will still pursue an editor to sponsor this in his national automotive magazine.

Even though there is no spokesperson / organizational group , I would hope that all interested parties would share their preperations here with us.

Thx Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bumping only as a reminder. Time moves so fast ya know ?

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

bump please


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Please re-read and start preparing for the big week

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gonna hit the ground running after the holidays. Currently gathering track and looking for an 8ft table. Looks like no one makes them anymore, great.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Gonna hit the ground running after the holidays. Currently gathering track and looking for an 8ft table. Looks like no one makes them anymore, great.


You doing tyco track still still? come see me...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Portable Tyco*

I will donate anything I have in Tyco track for building a portable track. IM me with any needs.
I built a Tuckaway 25 portable, pictures available at my website:
www.marioncountyraceway.com

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

NTX , Coach , Leroy,

Thx for the support fella's. With that kind of cooperation I know we can pull this thing off and watch it and our hobby grow.

Leroy , I seen you Tuckaway. Excellent job.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

OK guys and gals,

It's getting closer to the wire now. We've 1 month to hit the ground running with this thing. If your participating I would think you would have your plans in order by now . I plan to set my portable up at the YMCA . 

To all those contributing I thank you and Salute you. It's a small way in which you can help promote our hobby. I'm looking for a goood responce.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## Rosytwo (Aug 31, 2009)

GoneGozo
Very good idea! I'm going to talk to my club tonight about this! I don't think we have enough time to get a portable track ready for speed week, but will think about it! If not this year probly next year we can have something ready!

We are located in Burlington Iowa, and are getting a routed HO track at a local 1/24 scale raceway next month. So we are thinking about ways to bring in new racers to are hobby!
Rosy


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dates? I have two displays of the track coming up next weekend and in Febuary, I also let the hood kids now and then to run in the garage with Carol...

Coach!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Getting my track together for the big show.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Getting my track together for the big show.


what show? what are you not sharing with me? you do know I am armed right? lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, due to lack of funds, lack of time, and general lack of interest, this week has come and gone. The snow was just too much, everything was shut down, and no one seemed very excited about a traveling slot car show. There always seemed to be some other priority. With the demise of Tyco, statewide interests seems to have fallen. But, all is not lost. I haven't given up hope. My TM has been draggin me around craft shows and flea markets lookin at the possibilities of a business. With every guy and kid I see, frowning, lead from booth to booth with only an endless supply of purses, hats, and clothes to greet them, the need seems so clear. Why not set up a slot car track at one of these booths? It would be an oasis to many.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Craft Show today*

I finally got some stuff together to take to a show and see what happens.
Well, the minute I walked in the door I got a comment on my Union 76 shirt.
I pulled all my wifes stuff in and helped her set up, then came my stuff.
"Here comes the guy stuff." "Does that box say 'Frog Racing'??!!!"
I set up at the corner of Candle and Flower.










Here's my setup. Folks, I couldn't even get my stuff unpacked, never finished.










Here's some shots off the melee.


















































It was a blast. I learned some things to do before next time.
My main concern was having too much power, and picking up cars all day.
Doba, these diecast bodied HP7s were the ticket. 
I used a 12v battery and had just enough power to spin out here and there.
I hardly got to run at all. I had a steady flow of interested parties all day.
I overheard parents talking to each other about tracks as their kids raced.
I didn't sell anything, but to me, it was worth it all to see the kids learning,
having fun, and to talk with their parents about the local slot car racing interest.

It was fun to do.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

so sorry i came in late in the thread. would ya look at those faces on the kids!! remember the first time u saw a slotcar? you know those kids are botherin the hell out of the parents to "get a trak"i,ll go back to the start and read all the way through. looks like fun!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what a cool thing to do. Nice!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff Texas. Well done! The kids must have had fun. I think the guys face in the second to last pic is priceless!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

kiwidave said:


> Awesome stuff Texas. Well done! The kids must have had fun. I think the guys face in the second to last pic is priceless!!!!


Yup.. That the "Ooooooooh. I haven't seen one of those in years" look!!!! Either that or it's the "maybe this shopping adventure won't be so flipping boring after all!!!!" 

Either way, great job Rich!!! You made quite a few slot heads today!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

